# SMF: GetYahoo()



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Does anyone else use the SMF libraries and GetYahoo() to feed charting information into their spreadsheets? I've been using SMF for years, to tremendous advantage.

Mine has been broken, off and on, for two weeks. Mostly on. I think it worked on Tuesday evening for a bit.

I'm thinking of writing something myself but really hope I don't have to. Does anyone know anything about what's going on?


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

I removed and re-installed the plug-in and it is working again. I doubt the r/r helped.

If anyone is using OpenOffice or LibreOffice to manage their portfolio, check this plug-in out. You can bring tons of Yahoo Finance data in near real time, directly into a spreadsheet. It's super cool.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

It appears it's the end of the line for automated quotes from Yahoo.

"It has come to our attention that this service is being used in violation of the Yahoo Terms of Service. As such, the service is being discontinued. For all future markets and equities data research, please refer to finance.yahoo.com."

It was great while we had it.


----------



## verticalguy (Nov 3, 2017)

Lol yahoo is on a suicide mission, I believe they don't want users anymore.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah, it's been shut off since the first of the month. I've used the service for so many years, it took me by surprise to see it discontinued.

I've spent some time modifying my spreadsheets to obtain the data in a couple different ways. I don't know which one I like better, so I'll be playing with both for a while.

The first method is to use the free Yahoo Portfolio service which has an export .CSV function. Once the data is exported to Excel.csv, I have to manually copy and paste the spreadsheet data into my own spreadsheet data page, and then my spreadsheet software takes over from there. It's a bit clumsy, with those steps, and who knows if Yahoo will decide to discontinue the Portfolio feature. Overall, it only takes a second or so to do, and it's not as elegant as pushing a button on my spreadsheet to get data, but it still works fine.

The second method is to use Google Spreadsheets. I already had a Google sheet with all my stocks in it so I could view it from anywhere, but now to get the data into my own Excel spreadsheets I use the Google Publish-to-Web feature and then use a Query from Excel to get data from the web. Then my own spreadsheet can take over. This is a bit more elegant method, but I always have this weird feeling using Google stuff. If you have an android phone you'll know how much they are already in your life, so they creep me out a little bit. Silly, I know. 

Anyway, no more free data download from Yahoo.

ltr


----------

